# Verschieben - Objekte springen an den Rand?



## Q-Dog (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo,


ich habe ein großes Problem und zwar, wenn ich etwas verschieben möchte und zu nah an den Rand komme, springt das verschobene Objekt sofort an den Rand.
So ist es nicht möglich ein Objekt knapp aber nicht ganz an den Rand zu schieben.

Wie bekomme ich das weg, oder welche Schnelltaste muss ich dafür drücken, dass ich Objekte auch nahe an den Rand verschieben kann?


Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. ;-) 



Mfg Q-Dog


----------



## Mythos007 (31. Januar 2004)

(umschalt + strg + ö)


----------



## Q-Dog (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

wie soll dass denn funktionieren, die drei tasten drücken und dann gleichzeitig noch die Maus mit dem zu bewegenden Objekt bewegen


Mfg Q-Dog


----------



## Tim C. (31. Januar 2004)

Strg und Umschalt Taste finden sich auch am rechten Rand der Tastatur nochmal.


----------



## Mythos007 (31. Januar 2004)

Huch? Ich dachte wirklich das wäre allgemein bekannt 

Also, durch das einmalige drücken der Tasten "umschalt+strg+ö" 
wird das Automatische Ausrichten am Rand ein bzw. ausgeschaltet.

Wahlweise kannst Du aber auch über "Ansicht" => "Ausrichten" das
ganze an und/oder Abschalten... in diesem Sinne bis dann dann M.


----------



## Q-Dog (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

nein das war mir bisher noch ne bekannt.

Aber dass ich es nur einmal drücken muss, habe ich mir fast gedacht. 

Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache, warum es auch erst net funktioniert hat ist diese, dass es bei mir strg+# ist und net strg+umschalt+ö.


Aber jetzt funktioniert es ja 


Also nochmal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an alle, besonders an Mythos007 und an den Screenshot 



Mfg Q-Dog


----------

